# Waiting on my answers, Gas, Bloating, Fullness, Inflammation and pressure



## Stormls200 (Oct 15, 2013)

(Taking a breath....) I have been dealing with a very odd situation for the last 10 months. I was at a very stressful job working 57 hours on a weekly bases. That is not including the hours I worked at home and attempting to correct my relationship at home. Needless to say it has been a very difficult year. It all started with a feeling of constipation, which I have NEVER had an issue with. I went to the Veteran Affairs (VA) hospital which they did a x-ray and found that is the case. I was really backed up, badly!! So i was put on some laxatives to correct the issue, but over time it kept coming back. Odd...was the only thing that came to mind.

I have since found a better job and my relationship has gotten much better. The VA has put me on a anti depression, have me speaking to a counselor, with medication Psyllim Husk Powder (Meta-mucil). Which started to work for a few months, not 100% but getting better. Now I have this VERY annoying pressure at the lower part of my abdominal near my pelvic that is on going. I wake up to it go to sleep with it. Turns from pressure to fullness when I eat anything. Then the pressure starts moving up my sides to my back and right below my ribs. This is not pain, just a lot of discomfort. It doesn't prevent me from doing anything, working, working out (running) but is very disconcerting.

I have at a stool test, CT test, blood work, nothing! Nothing has been shown to make any sense to this. I just had a EGD done and waiting on the biopsy. I am praying to the good lord that it can tell me something, anything.

This is the information the EGD doctor told me as I came of out being drugged( Which was nice, didn't remember a thing!!!!)

Diffuse atrophic and erythematous mucosa was found in the gastric antrum and distal gastric body. Biopsies were taken with a col forceps for Helicobacter pylori testing. Estimated blood loss was minimal. Whatever this cramp means.

Any information, even a prayers(more so prayers)

are welcomed


----------



## Shade711 (Oct 4, 2013)

If it's h.pylori, you're in good luck because while it can be tricky to remove, it can be removed and you can get back to normal


----------



## Stormls200 (Oct 15, 2013)

Unfortunately it wasn't. They put me on some PPI to help control the acid in my stomach but still no answers as of yet. Still nothing but bloating, fullness and heartburn. Not sure if this is IBS or not. My BM havent changed, much if any. Sure there are days I am only pushing out rocks, but nothing odd, or bloody. I don't know much about IBS but I would think it would have more symptoms that involved me eating. I feel like this all the time, even with out me eating anything at all.


----------

